# Take your pick



## Josh (Jan 29, 2004)

Which martial arts actor, fight scene, style of the actor, whatever you like the most?

Jean Claude Van Dame is awesome. Of course, and maybe one of ya'll even knows about it, a couple of years back, i heard that he and his friend who has actually been in a couple of movies with him went to a bar and van dame was some what drunk and rowdy. And his friend in either trying to calm him down, or wanting to leave created a little bit of fight juice for van dame and van dame actually tried one of his kicks at the guy, but he fell off balance. I don't know, but the guy was serious about it when he told the camera men about it. But yea, Karate is a cool style. Especially when you learn how to control your hands and do all that bone conditioning. Good Stuff. 

They did have them American Ninja movies and Ninja Turtles. Some of it was the real deal, like real technique, other times, it's just the flips, and kicks. But more good stuff.

And of course, last but not least. Bruce Lee. He actually seemed to be introducing Jeet Kune Do in his films. I mean, it's awesome.  Game of Death is funny. He says something like, "lets move all this stuff out of the way so we can groove". Good stuff. He is just fighting, and taken em out. Got all them stylists. Hapkido dude, dan inosanto, other guys. Kareem Abdul Jabbarh. Ya'll remember that movie?? And enter the dragon. Bob wall and stuff. Karate junk. Martial arts BOOMED in the 70's. 80's. What's cool about Bruce Lee is he wasn't flashy. But real, if needed he WOULD throw some kind of flip kick. But most of the time, it was small things, and wing chun fists to the face. One movie, some guy is tryin to learn from Bruce Lee's character and Lee has him in this head lock. They're bot lyin flat on the ground. And Bruce Lee is like, "what can you do in this situation"? Something like that. And the guy is "i don't know". He's about to pass out cause of that head lock. And her'es the good part, Bruce Lee says "Biting" SWEEEEET!!! Tactical to Practical. It's awesome.


----------



## Quick Sand (Jan 29, 2004)

The real Bruce Lee died during the taping of "Game of Death" it's acutally him in some of the scenes, especially at the end, but much of it is doubles and stuff. Appearently in some places they even have cardboard cutouts. The movie that was released was drastically different from what he had been planning.

My soucrce? "Bruce Lee: a Warrior's Journey". Documentary type film by John Little.


----------



## Black Bear (Jan 30, 2004)

I enjoy Jackie Chan and Jet Li. There was another Hongkongese guy whom I saw just once but I loved his stuff. Very dynamic, well time-framed, looked realistic but very entertaining too. Never caught his name. 

Stephen Seagal is the greatest waste of oxygen in the world.


----------



## satans.barber (Jan 30, 2004)

You can't beat Jackie Chan, Yuen Biao and Sammo Hung when they get together, they made three classic films together,  Wheels on Meals, Project A and Dragons Forever, all great. I especially like Wheels on Meals but it's pretty rare.

And of course, Bruce Lee, I only wish he'd lived a little longer so he could have made more great films :asian: 

For an individual fight scene the best I've ever seen is the Wong In Sik/Jackie Chan one at the end of 'The Young Master', that's fantastic. I've seen a couple of different cuts of the film and in some the fight scene is shorter than others, in the first cut I saw it was 20 minutes long!

Another film I like is 'The Prodigal Son', directed by Sammo Hung, which uses Wing Chun throughout for the fight scenes, excellent.

Ian.


----------



## superdave (Jan 30, 2004)

I think my all time favorite fight scenes are from the Perfect Weapon.  The fight  scene in the Korean gym, and the fight scenes at the warehouse are pretty cool. Too bad Ed Parker wasn't around to help with the fights on Speakman's other films. 

Overall, I like many of the old Chinese Kung Fu movies. Kung Fu theater ruled on Saturday mornings.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 30, 2004)

Problem is, there's no one left to make good movies anymore. Segal has gotten heavy, Norris is 64, Van Dame has all but disapeared, and what he does make, is a remake of something else, Chan is all goofy, Jet Li hangs by wires, Speakman went bust after one movie, and has evaporated.

Is there any "Real MA Superstar s" out there anymore?


----------



## superdave (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Problem is, there's no one left to make good movies anymore. Segal has gotten heavy, Norris is 64, Van Dame has all but disapeared, and what he does make, is a remake of something else, Chan is all goofy, Jet Li hangs by wires, Speakman went bust after one movie, and has evaporated.
> 
> Is there any "Real MA Superstar s" out there anymore? *



I know what you mean, Ricardo.  Jacky Chan movies drive me crazy. My other half  loves them, so we usually end up seeing every new Jacky movie that comes out.  The only  tolerable Jeff Speakman movie, besides the Perfect Weapon, is Deadly Outbreak.  Sonny Chiba's movies were interesting. 

I guess the golden age of MA movies is gone. Now all we are left with is the Matrix. Yawn.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdave _
> *I know what you mean, Ricardo.  Jacky Chan movies drive me crazy. My other half  loves them, so we usually end up seeing every new Jacky movie that comes out.  The only  tolerable Jeff Speakman movie, besides the Perfect Weapon, is Deadly Outbreak.  Sonny Chiba's movies were interesting.
> 
> I guess the golden age of MA movies is gone. Now all we are left with is the Matrix. Yawn. *



Damn, Baltimore? Now I know why you have the tag, "Superdave." That's a mean city! I bet people move wide when they see you coming!


----------



## superdave (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Damn, Baltimore? Now I know why you have the tag, "Superdave." That's a mean city! I bet people move wide when they see you coming! *



  It's not that bad right now. Too cold outside for the idiots to shoot at each other, only 21 murdered so far this year.  How are things in Texas?


----------



## CanuckMA (Jan 30, 2004)

Unfortunately after Matrix, the general audience expects wires. Classic MA movies are dead.


----------



## superdave (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CanuckMA _
> *Unfortunately after Matrix, the general audience expects wires. Classic MA movies are dead. *



Yeah, I know what you mean. I was going to rent a DVD at my local video titled  "Martial Arts Greatest Fight Scenes".  I returned it to the shelf when it listed Charlie's Angels as a Martial Arts movie. 

Cheesy movie, cheesy fight scenes. Daniel San could have kicked the "Angels" butts.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdave _
> *  It's not that bad right now. Too cold outside for the idiots to shoot at each other, only 21 murdered so far this year.  How are things in Texas? *



Oh, the idiots are out there. Lots of "Home Invasions" here, and there. Gang related crap. The ususal stuff...........


----------



## superdave (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Oh, the idiots are out there. Lots of "Home Invasions" here, and there. Gang related crap. The ususal stuff........... *




Sounds about the same out here. 90% of our problems are caused by gangs and drugs. One would think a street corner wouldn't be worth dying over. Pretty sad.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdave _
> *Sounds about the same out here. 90% of our problems are caused by gangs and drugs. One would think a street corner wouldn't be worth dying over. Pretty sad. *



And yet, very few adults here study MA. It's mostly all kids, go figure. I guess since you can carry guns here legally, they don't need people like me.:shrug:


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Problem is, there's no one left to make good movies anymore. Segal has gotten heavy, Norris is 64, Van Dame has all but disapeared, and what he does make, is a remake of something else, Chan is all goofy, Jet Li hangs by wires, Speakman went bust after one movie, and has evaporated.
> 
> Is there any "Real MA Superstar s" out there anymore? *



Yeah, Jackie has gotten cheesy in his old age I guess. His younge rstuff is excellent!! Jet Li is good, but its getting kind of steriotypical now. I sure wish Mark Dacoscos could act better, he is a true martial artist that has never really had his talen showcased, besides maybe "Only the Strong" but he is a kung fu guy, so that movie was pretty bogus.

I like Mark though, wish he would pay for some good acting lessons.

7sm


----------



## markulous (Feb 1, 2004)

Van Damme is sorry!!!  

Best fight scene:  Return of the Dragon: Bruce Lee vs. Chuck Norris.  That fight is just awesome!


----------



## Shinzu (Feb 2, 2004)

what we need is someone who actually has talent instead of special effects.  hell i could jump 7 feet in the air and do double back flips if i has wires also!

talent boys, talent!  give me someone who needs no tricks and can kick butt!

this is why i like watching the old movies.  no hidden tricks, or jumps, just good ol fashioned martial arts.

until these people resurface.  we will be forced to watch unrealistic action movies that were very entertaining at the beginning, but are sadly getting old quick.

besides i doubt you instructor would let you wear the wires to a tournament anyway....LOL:rofl:


----------



## satans.barber (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by markulous _
> *Van Damme is sorry!!!
> 
> Best fight scene:  Return of the Dragon: Bruce Lee vs. Chuck Norris.  That fight is just awesome! *



That's 'Way of the Dragon' surely?  

Ian.


----------



## markulous (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *That's 'Way of the Dragon' surely?
> 
> Ian. *



My dvd is named Return of the Dragon.  I think when they translated it they had 2 different translations.  I saw in a magazine that it was called Way of the Dragon(just like you said) and my Sifu said that they didn't have a direct translation.  So I dunnoooo...


----------



## Shinzu (Feb 2, 2004)

return of the dragon on mine also.


----------



## someguy (Feb 4, 2004)

As for Jackie Chan having gone cheesy is that he's still funny.  He also is getting older so it's kind of expected that he will no longer do queit the same stuff.  
I can't wait for matrixish movies to die.  Bad wires bad.  Then again they did do some stuff that was really cheesy in old movies too so thats just life.


----------



## kenpo12 (Feb 4, 2004)

As much as people may dissagree, I liked Steven Segal's early stuff.  Marked for Death, Out for Justice, and Hard to Kill.  Most everything after that sucked for the most part but you gotta admit his ealy stuff was pretty good.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't consider Jean Fraud a Martial Artist...I consider him a dancer....


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdave _
> *I think my all time favorite fight scenes are from the Perfect Weapon.  The fight  scene in the Korean gym, and the fight scenes at the warehouse are pretty cool. *



the scene in the gym is completely badass...he just starts wailing on the guy...anybody ever get a strike count on that...?


----------



## Seig (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *the scene in the gym is completely badass...he just starts wailing on the guy...anybody ever get a strike count on that...?   *


54


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2004)

I would have to say Jet Li is awsome and some of the Choreographed fights are out of this world. Alot of his films have not used wires at all such as Fist of Legend, Kiss of the Dragon, both excellent filim! Jet li is  true Martial Artist and I certainly wouldn't want to upset him! He began his training when he was 8 training 6/7 days a week 8 hours a day which is something unheard of in the west!
Jackie Chan went through the similar strict training regime and see how great his films are with amazing stunts that he has paid for on many occasions.
Cynthia Rothrock also looks great and I don't think I have ever seen her use wires. She has excellent flexibility and good technique.


----------



## scouse130484 (Feb 9, 2004)

my fav fight scene of all time was in only the strong but just the bit were they were playing the game at the begining
or in star wars 2 with yoda doin all those flips and spins and then grabbing his walking stick and hobbles afterwards
but i like the training scenes more than the actural fights like in rockey 3   


:jediduel:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *54 *



you told me that once before and I had forgotten...too lazy to watch it frame by frame...


----------

